# anyone taken fraxiparine (asprin in injection form)



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi,

just wanting to pick your brain ladies......my clinic advised me to take baby asprin,75mg wen stimming and i did but i noticed it was causin my stomach to bleed, every so slightly but still there a wee small bit of blood in my spit (sorry thats quite gross ) so the clinic told me to stop taking it, which i did, and now i am on my 2ww they have told me to take Fraxiparine injections daily,has anyone heard of these injections before and can i buy them over in the UK (I am having my tx over in cyprus). i also was wondering will they have the same effect on my stomach as the tablets or because they are injection into my tummy maybe they wont?

thanks
michelle x


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

i also meant to say these are all the other drugs that i am taking at present:

thyroxine 200mg daily
pregnacare conception
monodoks 100mg 2 x daily antibiotics (course of 5 days after ET) so only got 2 days left on this
estrofem 3x daily (thickens lining) to take for 10weeks
progestan 200mg 3x daily pessaries to take for 12 weeks

and i am just wondering if the fraxiparine will be ok whilst taking all of these other drugs as well

thanks for your help
michelle x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

This drug isn't available in the UK but there are similar injectable anticoagulants that could be used instead. The most commonly prescribed one is Clexane (enoxaparin) These don't have the same side effects of irritating the stomach lining and causing bleeding. They have their own set of side effects instead 

They are expensive to obtain and very few GPs agree to prescribe this on the NHS so most people end up needing a private prescription for it. I'd advise speaking to your clinic in Cyprus about what you shoudl do when you get back to the UK.

Maz x


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

maz thanks for your reply 

im pleased to hear the injection wont affect my stomach 
i will speak to the clinic and ask their advise, they will probably prescribe me clexane as she did mention this in the past but the one they gave me is obviously the cyprus version.
do you think with everything i am currently taking that taking the clexane will be ok?

thanks again 
michelle


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

maz....u said that clexane has its own set of side affects......what are these?
thanks
michelle x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Clexane is an anticoagulant and can cause bruising at the site of injection, bleeding in other parts of the body (it does not ulcerate the stomach like aspirin but could worsen bleeding if an ulcer was present). It can lower the platelet count in the blood (the platelets are responsible for blood clotting) and platelet count should be monitored. It can also cause bone thinning when used for a long time so you need to take calcium supplements.

http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/11709/XPIL/Clexane+pre-filled+syringes/

Here is a patients leaflet.

When you say you had blood in your spit from aspirin, was it vomiting blood or bleeding in your gums?
Really the only way to tell if you had gastritis or an ulcer from aspirin is if you had an endoscopy to confirm and were vomiting blood or passing black tar like stools.


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hazel thanks for your reply.

im starting to get scared taking these injections now but i would rather know all this.

i had stomach ulcers years and years ago which went after being on omperazole for a long time but i stopped the omeprazole when i started my first ivf. 

when i started the asprin for this cycle i was taking it first thing in the morning before i had breakfast which in hindsight was probably the worst thing i could have done given myprevious stomach issues then after about 10 days or so of being on it i noticed a very small tiny amount of red vein like blood in my spit (im sorry that is gross) but maybe i might go my doctor. maybe i could go back on omeprazole whilst taking the asprin that way my stomach will be getting a coating wont it?

i wasn't vomiting blood at all and my stool were fine so maybe im just being over cautious.

thanks for you help and advise
michelle


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi hopeful hazel,

Its me again, im sorry to bother you, i just wanted to ask you another wee quick question.

I went and spoke to my gp about the clexane injections and he said i should just go back on the asprin tablets and see how i go but i asked him what was the best time for me to take my asprin, after breakfast, after dinner? he said he wasnt sure as some foods could absorb the asprin but that it would tell me on the leaflet in the box.

It dosnt tell me anything on the leaflet, do you have any ideas?

I just dont want to be taking it then discover im not getting all the goodness of it.

It dissoluble ones i have got. 

Thanks
Michelle x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

We usually say as long as there is some food in the stomach then it is fine. Dissolve the tablet in a tumbler full of water to ensure there is no concentrated irritation to one part.


----------

